# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Очищение организма

## Евгений Жэ

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые вайшнавы !
Пожалуйста поделитесь своими "секретными" техниками очищения организма!  :dandavat: 
кишечника, печени... наверняка такие имеются !

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Чистимся с мужем регулярно, раз в три недели. Кишечник Шанкх-пракшаланой и печень по книге Андреаса Морица "Удивительное очищение печени", эту книгу нам преданный один посоветовал, несколько знакомых тоже чистятся по этой методике, все достаточно просто, но очень эффективно. Если интересно, вэлкам в личку, подробней о методиках расскажу :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Я думаю, можете и здесь написать, многим это будет интересно.

----------


## Евгений Жэ

Матаджи Kristina Sahuta
порекомендовала систему чистки кишечника http://prakshalana.ru  <------на этом сайте все подробно описано. книга по чистке печени тоже имеется в интернете.
самое главное решиться на чистку.
смиренно прошу вайшнавов, которые тоже занимаются чисткой организма, дать наставления по этому поводу.
наверняка есть какие то реализации.
Хари !!!

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

На самом деле, вся необходимая информация содержится на prakshalana.ru и в книге Андреаса Морица "Удивительное очищение печени"(не знаю можно ли ссылки помещать), все остальное, типа сбора информации на форумах у практикующих лишь для того, чтобы решиться на первую чистку. Уверяю, сделаете первую и страх уйдет, просто читайте и делайте как написано. Единственное что замечу, то что любые чистки делаются на 2ю или 4ю фазу луны.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Удиана бандха, наули крия, джатхара паривартанасана, маюрасана и другие методы очищения кишечника  :smilies:  Это из йоги! 

Я хотел спросить, а с какой целью нужна чистка? Или по какой причине она стала нужна?

----------


## Эдвард

Очистка нужна для того чтобы облегчить болезни или в виде профилактики оных.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Я это и сам понимаю, нужно точнее!

----------


## Эдвард

А куда точнее-то?  :smilies:  Из-за неправильного образа жизни тело загрязняется, для того и нужны все эти методики очистки.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Оно загрязняется по-разному, у одного печень, у другого почки... да и печень может быть грязной по-разному! Могут быть глисты в печени, а может быть печень грязной из-за антибиотиков. Кишечник грязный, что это значит? На физическом уровне там могут быть не перевариваемые частицы, на энергетическом уровне не работает этот орган или же в кишечнике паразиты, а может имеется ввиду вообще особенность вата доши! 

Пусть на это ответит автор этого вопроса. Зачем вести поверхностные разговоры. Методик множество, и появились они как раз для решения специфических задач!  Сказать человеку, что есть много методик и помочь решить ему лично его проблему - это не одно и тоже. 

Да и правильный образ жизни это нечто абстрактное. Так проблему не решить! Кому-то чтоб очистить печень - нужно сменить работу, потому что на ней он постоянно подвержен гневу! А это самый главный разрушающий фактор для печени! И чистка тут просто не поможет.

----------


## Эдвард

Ааа... Ну тогда вам нужно не на форуме ответов искать, а обратиться к хорошему аюрведическому врачу. Через форум на такие вопросы не ответишь. Нужно изучить человека: его характер, доши, деятельность и только после этого предлагать методики лечения.
Иначе сплошная профанация.

----------


## Vrindavan Chandra das

Приветствую Вас друзья-преданные!
Согласен с Вами! Организм надо чистить, и постоянно!
Хочу поделиться с Вами своими успехами в очищении! 
Первое! В эту зиму я вообще не болел! Даже насморка не было!
Внутренности подчистил настолько, что ушел даже армейский грибок на пальцах ног и экзема на боку! Ушел лишний вес.
Ощущаю легкость и бодрость! Я пуджари в храме и рано встаю!
Теперь это очень легко!
И много других замечательных эффектов! :good: 
Я подробнее написал на моей страничке на Fasebook, если Вам интересно-добро пожаловать! :namaste:

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Эдвард, вы меня не правильно поняли  :smilies:  Я знаю кое-что о чистках, я спрашивал у автора вопроса  :smilies:   :smilies:  Хотел ему более точно помочь.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

У меня насчет чисток оргнизма такая реализация: те кто любят чистить организм без всякого повода - долго не живут.
У меня ни одной знакомой не осталось из тех что любили "почистить печень" и прочее.... все уже умерли.

Думаю, это всё же экстраординарная мера, в каких-то специальных случаях, просто так "чиститься" скорее вредно, чем полезно.
И от чего очищаться вегетарианцу?

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

:swoon:  Ого, какие обсуждения! Вот это реализации! А я и не задумывалась над чистками так глубоко, просто делала без особых на то оснований. А вы, дорогие преданные, прям глаза открыли, теперь уж точно задумаюсь о реальной надобности всего этого. Спасибо! :smilies:

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Айенгар например, вообще криями не занимался. Говорит, если нет в этом острой необходимости, то не стоит это делать, лучше качественно заниматься асанами и пранаямой.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

> Айенгар например, вообще криями не занимался.


У Патита Паваны прабху недавно прочла, что Пракшалана не так уж эффективна. А Айенгар кто такой?

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Можно сказать,  кто такой Патита Павана  :smilies:  в йоге? Никто, теоретик, имеет весьма поверхностные знания. Айенгар - ачарья в йоге. Прабху из Юрлово изучают йогу Айенгара для того, чтобы ее преподавать в ашраме.

Также как  разумный принимает авторитет Прабхупады, также и в йоге, разумный принимает неоспоримый авторитет Б.К.С. Айенгара.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Спасибо, развеяли мое невежество  :smilies:

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Вот, кстати, для размышления... лечение в гуне благости производится (в том числе и)  с помощью мантр. Так вот есть такие мантры, которые и очистят, и сделают сильнее печень или кишечник  :smilies:  А вот, например, пранаяма "йоговское огненное дыхание" очистит не только печень, но от всех токсинов. Пранаяма вообще волшебная штука!

А вот еще один волшебник в очищении Cвами Дхирендра Брахмачари. Он уж точно авторитетнее всех в этом вопросе  :smilies:  Прочитайте, что он говорит об эффективности Пракшаланы и других йоговских практик и сравните со словами  Патита Паваны пр.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Реально ли научиться практиковать Пранаяму самому? Госвами махарадж прославляет этот метод. Но все таки наверное практиковать под руководством надо, просто так по книжке не научишься.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

До какой-то степени можно, но потом нужен будет наставник более опытный. Пранаяма "по-настоящему" - весьма нелегкий метод, и то, что можно встретить в клубах и студиях йоги, это по большому счету не пранаяма, а подготовка к ней. Это первые шаги к ней, но даже их лучше делать под руководством. Кстати, также как и очистительные процедуры.

----------


## Евгений Жэ

из лекций Е.М. Нитай Чайтаньи Госвами я увидел Его акцент на чистке кишечника хотя бы 2 раза в год.
вот и решил спросить.... тут же на ум пришла мысль о том, что можно не только кишечник чистить но и другие органы)
 наверняка завалялись там какие нибудь токсинчики  :mig:

----------


## Kamini dasi

Владимир прабху, а ответите на вопрос?
Я никогда не занималась йогой и когда попала случайно на одно занятие для продвинутых, все исполнила насколько хватило сил и после занятия чувствовала себя хорошо, но _сколько я потом съела!!!_   :blink:  Буквально через полчаса проснулся нереальный жор и прасада я употребила как два здоровых санкиртанщика, и так продолжалось еще сутки. Ни разу столько не ела!! 
Йога мне в целом понравилась и я собираюсь продолжить, но не могли бы вы объяснить вышеописанный эффект? И как его избегать, а то толстеть не хочется...

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Иногда Госвами махарадж говорит, что люди и наслаждаться то толком не умеют, потому что их органы чувств "грязные", они не воспринимают более тонких наслаждений  :smilies:  

Практик всяких множество, но в принципе любое грамотно построенное занятие, а тем более для продвинутых, активизирует огонь в организме, за счет которого (в основном) и происходит очищение. Этот огонь (или ускоренный метаболизм) как раз и просит покушать  :smilies:  Есть например рекомендация не есть после занятия в течение какого-то времени (часок может быть) чтобы этот огонь успокоился.

Вы были впервые на занятии, и во-первых израсходовали много энергии (у новичков так всегда), а во-вторых вы, скажем так, сделали организм более восприимчивым, более способным *воспринимать* вкусы и усваивать пищу. После тренировки вы много поели  - это защитная реакция организма на внезапную потерю энергии. Есть понятие "суперкомпенсация" - это организм запасается бОльшим количеством "питания", чтоб в следующий раз не испытывать стресс. Так вот и поправляются в фитнес клубах, если тренер не знаком с тонкостями питания  :smilies:  

Может быть тут и вот такой вот феномен. Когда человек себя силой воли заставляет не есть, у него копится все больше и больше желание удовлетворить свою потребность (или прихоть), и когда происходит такой вот "экстренный" повод восполнить потерю энергии, ум говорит: "Ага, вот я и оторвусь сейчас, все равно меня не остановишь" и он становится таким  :aaaaaaa:  

Можете не переживать по этому поводу, если вы занимаетесь регулярно и качественно. Организм поймет, что стресса больше нет и перестанет запасаться, но и конечно кушайте, когда нужно организму, а не когда этого хочет язык и глаза. Йоги вообще питаются мало и просто. Их пища преимущественно в гуне благости! И причем это не насильственно устанавливается, а приходит само по себе. А если еще серьезнее заниматься, то вообще на прану перейдете и солнцеедение.... шучу  :smilies: 

Старался ответить, надеюсь немного удовлетворил.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

А можно с простого начать, с чего нужно начинать очистку? Как часто проводить, ну и т.д.

----------


## Kamini dasi

> Практик всяких множество, но в принципе любое грамотно построенное занятие, а тем более для продвинутых, активизирует огонь в организме, за счет которого (в основном) и происходит очищение. Этот огонь (или ускоренный метаболизм) как раз и просит покушать  Есть например рекомендация не есть после занятия в течение какого-то времени (часок может быть) чтобы этот огонь успокоился.
> 
> Вы были впервые на занятии, и во-первых израсходовали много энергии (у новичков так всегда), а во-вторых вы, скажем так, сделали организм более восприимчивым, более способным *воспринимать* вкусы и усваивать пищу. После тренировки вы много поели  - это защитная реакция организма на внезапную потерю энергии. Есть понятие "суперкомпенсация" - это организм запасается бОльшим количеством "питания", чтоб в следующий раз не испытывать стресс. Так вот и поправляются в фитнес клубах, если тренер не знаком с тонкостями питания .....
> 
> .....Старался ответить, надеюсь немного удовлетворил.


 
отлично ответили, спасибо) так и было)

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Да оставьте вы кишечник  :smilies:  Если нет в этом необходимости, то оставьте вы эту затею!
Давайте сердце чистить! 

Так или иначе, нет одного рецепта... все зависит от того, по какой причине вы его чистите! Может клизму надо, а может поста в экадаши достаточно, а может, а может , а может  :smilies:  Понимаете? Это как задать вопрос врачу: а как мне голову вылечить? Одним этим вопросом вы его так! озадачите... ни один врач вам не ответит на него.

Поэтому давайте чистить сердце! У нас диагноз у всех один!!!
И, Слава Господу,  метод тоже один!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Да оставьте вы кишечник


 У меня давно подозрения ,что не такие уж и  супер зашлакованные наши тела.
Читала статейку как-то...Там пишется,что организм,если не вредить сильно ,сам себя чистит без проблем(кожа,почки).
И  насильная "чистка" иной раз и вредит

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> *санкиртан*щика,


Вот это настоящая йога и пранаяма!!!

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

ИМХО :smilies:  Утверждение, что организм чистится сам справедливо только для здорового организма, где все органы работают как надо. Если какой-то орган, особенно в пищеварительной системе, плохо свои функции выполняет, то от этого страдает вся система и сам организм не очистится. К тому же есть такая неприятная вещь как паразиты, от тех же лямблий или опесторхов избавиться ну очень трудно. А эти товарищи сильно влияют на количество энергии и энтузиастичность, которая так важна в служении. С чистым организмом легче дается ранний подъем и на харинамах хоть весь день прыгай! :yahoo:

----------


## Татьяна Р

Как вам эта диета от Евгения Кобыляева?
http://files.ayurveda-land.ru/clean.zip
Я согласна с Владимиром прабху про пользу йоги Айенгара ,которую я практикую много лет .
 Но эта диета заманчивая. :doom:

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

может быть чистить надо, но только в случаях необходимости и не так часто..
я вот в некотором смысле ипохондрик) во-первых с трудом беру в руки чужие предметы, если не уверена что человек чистоплотный, и постоянно хочу помыть руки если я не дома и не в храме; во вторых все время хочется как-то почистить себя и полечить.
хотя подозреваю что возможно это проблемы в организме скорее от того что я хочу себя лечить и чистить, а не наоборот. мое внутреннее неосознанное желание делает организм таковым. 
и все таки не поняла, делать пракшалану или нет?  :smilies:

----------


## VishvaPriya das

А расскажите вообще обо всех очищающих воздействиях? Я вот, например, помню очищение внутренним огнем, очищение омовением снаружи... а какие еще бывают? Какую-нибудь бы классификацию.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

...паванам паванебхье пи... из Шри Харер Намаштаки - из очищающего - Имена Хари самое очищающее!

----------


## Aleksandr

Я однажды решил сделать шанк-пракшалану, но что-то там не заладилось, может у меня не тот поворот кишечника был, но раствор не проходил и в общем мне стало немного дурно от солевого раствора, так как уже было выпито немало, пришлось прекратить процесс и принять позу трупа, так на всякий случай ...
... в следующий раз я решил почистить кишечник фармацевтическим средством Фортранс© специальное средство для очищения кишечника перед операциями на жкт, несколько пакетиков, 1 пакет на каждые 20 кг. веса, точно не помню, в инструкции все подробно описано, каждый пакет очень хорошо растворяется в 1,5 литровой бутылке, выпивать каждые 20 мин. 250 гр. в общем занимает прилично времени, но в общем без последствий.

----------


## Alekcei

> Я однажды решил сделать шанк-пракшалану, но что-то там не заладилось, может у меня не тот поворот кишечника был, но раствор не проходил и в общем мне стало немного дурно от солевого раствора, так как уже было выпито немало, пришлось прекратить процесс и принять позу трупа, так на всякий случай ...


Вы использовали при этом морскую соль или обыкновенную?




> У меня насчет чисток оргнизма такая реализация: те кто любят чистить организм без всякого повода - долго не живут.
> У меня ни одной знакомой не осталось из тех что любили "почистить печень" и прочее.... все уже умерли.


 С одной стороны - не трогай то, что и так хорошо работает. 
А с другой - заниматься ЗОЖ (здоровым образом жизни) начинают именно те, у кого какие-то проблемы со здоровьем. 
Возможно, их проблемы со здоровьем и явились причиной скоропостижной смерти.

Хотелось бы, чтобы больше отписывались о своем опыте в этой теме, к сожалению, у меня нет возможности зайти на фейсбук.

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

а как надо: морскую соль или обыкновенную?)
хочу таки попробовать...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Делал в молодости шанк-пракшалану дважды. Обычная кухонная соль. Сказать что это как-то улучшило мое здоровье не могу. Помню что голова сильно болела потом, вот и всё.

----------


## Aleksandr

> Вы использовали при этом морскую соль или обыкновенную?


Я не помню, делал давно, но точно так как было написано в популярных некогда буклетиках с девизом в стиле: "Сделай Шанк-Пракшалану и отправляйся на Небеса"

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Делали с мужем Пракшалану несколько раз, все строго по инструкции, слава Богу никаких внештатных ситуаций ни разу не возникало. Соль брали обычную, на самом деле можно любую соль, там главное сам принцип - соленая вода не всасывается стенками кишечника, проходит свободно по ЖКТ и все промывает. Мы делали как-то с морской, но это оказалось не практично, она дольше растворяется и вода успевает подостыть. Несмотря на успешные чистки, особых изменений в здоровье замечено не было, может мы просто невнимательные. Ну разве что чуть лучше стал кишечник работать. Но несмотря на это, делаем все же чистку раз в квартал, на смену сезонов. Еще меня смущает во всех этих чистках такая вещь: прочистить все это не проблема, но вот воссоздать после этого благоприятную микрофлору задача потруднее, в основном над этим мало кто заморачивается, а потом получают дисбактериоз, проблемы с пищеварением. Так что комплексно надо подходить.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

> я вот в некотором смысле ипохондрик) во-первых с трудом беру в руки чужие предметы, если не уверена что человек чистоплотный, и постоянно хочу помыть руки если я не дома и не в храме; во вторых все время хочется как-то почистить себя и полечить.


Вот и со мной то же творится.. параноидальное желание чиститься :yazik:  У меня период был когда я просто фанатела по мылу и стиральному порошку, как наркоманка и тогда один знакомый навел на мысль, что так выражается подсознательное желание очиститься от грехов, нечистой деятельности и мыслей.. может и есть в этом доля истины :blink:  С другой стороны когда меня потянуло на чистку печени, я и не подозревала что у меня с ней проблемы. Почистилась, потом сходила на обследование - и правда, каналы забиты. То есть не зря потянуло.

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

может быть да, подсознательно. сейчас попробовала сначала отказаться от невегетарианской бытовой химии, а потом поискала чтобы все эти средства были еще и без химии, натуральные.
пока что не остановилась на чем то удовлетворительном  :sed: 
но уже рада что иду к этому.
а насчет чисток: для меня и настоящим открытием был семинар по сыроедению прочитанный одним замечательным преданным с Украины. он рассказывал о методиках Шиманского и о его книгах. я попробовала - мне понравилось. единственное только я не смогла долго продержаться, не было возможности, условий и сил. когда нибудь обязательно вернусь к этому. по крайней мере я научилась различать продукты по степени их вредности, и стала избегать неправильно питаться. а то бывало раньше на пире объешься прасада так, что и пошевелиться не можешь) для организма это настоящий стресс. очень чутко начинаешь чувствовать изменения внутри себя, влияние определенных продуктов на грубое тело.
а сам Шиманский правильным питанием, режимом дня и йогой людей от неизлечимых заболеваний лечит.. правда я незнаю преданный ли он, вроде нет. но его сына все таки зовут Нитьянанда) незнаю в чем тут дело.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Еще меня смущает во всех этих чистках такая вещь: прочистить все это не проблема, но вот воссоздать после этого благоприятную микрофлору задача потруднее, в основном над этим мало кто заморачивается, а потом получают дисбактериоз, проблемы с пищеварением.


А почему вы решили что наступает дисбактериоз? Бактерии размножаются с фантастической скоростью, так что всё очень быстро должно восстановиться само по себе. Благоприятная микрофлора образуется от того, что ей создают для этого условия - путем питания продуктами в гуне благости, вот и всё.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

> А почему вы решили что наступает дисбактериоз? Бактерии размножаются с фантастической скоростью, так что всё очень быстро должно восстановиться само по себе. Благоприятная микрофлора образуется от того, что ей создают для этого условия - путем питания продуктами в гуне благости, вот и всё.


Хорошо бы, если так  :smilies:

----------


## Aleksandr

> Хорошо бы, если так


Все же не все так хорошо и просто как пишет Григорий_, дизбактериоз проблема серьезней, есть такой пробиотик "Нарине", открытый армянскими исследователями в прошлом веке, микрофлора младенцев никогда не употреблявших ничего в пищу, вроде так, в аптеке продают, можно готовить кисломолочный напиток, а можно употреблять в сухом виде, инструкция прилагается. 
Может быть он "не кошерный" зато при дизбактериозе и ослаблении вследствии употребления антибиотиков эффективен, дополнительно почитать можно здесь narine-n.narod.ru

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Наверное всё это стоит ,всё таки,после консультации врача....А то можно от безделья себе навыдумывать болезней...
Кстати о  паразитах,вон ,у нас кот,у него паразитов вагон,и жив,здоров ,активен во всех сферах жизни,пережил  зиму на улице ,жил в дровнике.Ни разу не чихнул...
А полной чистоты в теле всё равно не добьёшься.
Лично я думаю,что все наши проблемы от неправильного образа жизни.Мы мало двигаемся.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> есть такой пробиотик "Нарине", открытый армянскими исследователями в прошлом веке, микрофлора младенцев никогда не употреблявших ничего в пищу, вроде так, в аптеке продают


Это лекарство изготовляется из живых младенцев? Или из мертвых?

----------


## Aleksandr

> Это лекарство изготовляется из живых младенцев? Или из мертвых?


ну судя по всему из свежеосвежеванных ... если вопрос-шутка ...
а если серьезно, то во первых это не лекарство,  это пробиотик лактобактерии, и не из младенцев, а взятые у младенцев ...




> История изобретения "Наринэ"
> Эта история случилась четверть века назад в Армении. Муж и жена работали в лаборатории бродильных микроорганизмов одного из научно-исследовательских институтов. У них родилась внучка, и из чисто научного интереса они взяли на анализ меконий этого ребенка. Меконий – это коричнево-красненькая слизь, содержащаяся в кишечнике и предшествующая калу новорожденного. В капельке этого вещества они обнаружили миллионы лактобактерий, которые в обиходе называются молочными бактериями. Сделав посев этих микроорганизмов, ученые стали проводить с ними исследования, и нашли среду, в которой они сохраняются и активно развиваются. 
> 
> В четыре года внучка с острой кишечной инфекцией попадает в реанимацию. Ей не помогают никакие лекарства, ребенок находится на грани жизни и смерти. Бабушка с дедушкой в отчаянии, они молятся Богу, чтобы малышка не погибла. И вот их осеняет мысль, что спасти ребенка может только авто штамм, то есть введение в организм девочки бактерий, когда-то взятых . из ее же мекония. Девочку, которую удалось спасти, звали Нарине. Это имя и было дано новому препарату. 
> 
> Много лет спустя именно лактобактерии сохранили жизнь многим людям, пострадавшим от аварии в Чернобыле. После этого лекарственный препарат 'Нарине' был рекомендован к применению Всемирной организацией здравоохранения, лицензии на его производство закупили американцы и японцы, и только в нашей стране о нем знают пока немногие

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Наслышана о чудодейственном Нарине, но таких вот подробностей его изготовления незнала. Задумаюсь стоит ли покупать, что-то не нравится мне эта история с младенцем  :doom: 




> А полной чистоты в теле всё равно не добьёшься.
> Лично я думаю,что все наши проблемы от неправильного образа жизни.Мы мало двигаемся.


Точно. Главное, чтобы чистка тела в паранойю не превратилась. Вообще если концентрироваться постоянно на своих болезнях, то их еще больше становится :yazik:  Надо на душе концентрироваться, благость развивать, тогда и болезни скроются. Тамас с благостью не уживаются.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Задумаюсь стоит ли покупать, что-то не нравится мне эта история с младенцем


Да, маловероятно, что для промышленного производства будут вытаскивать слизь из живых младенцев. Скорее всего, будут делать из мертвых, абортированных.

----------


## Aleksandr

> Да, маловероятно, что для промышленного производства будут вытаскивать слизь из живых младенцев. Скорее всего, будут делать из мертвых, абортированных.


 Народ да вы чё, если родина картошки южная америка, это не значит что всю картошку привозят из америки, их выращивают как любую другую культуру. 
Ну смех... 


> из мертвых, абортированных


 младенцев.
Вообще организм это симбиоз неисчислимого числа микроорганизмов.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Каждый порядочный младенец в первые дни после появления должен сдать хотя бы несколько своих желудочных бактерий

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да, при чем тут уже младенцы... Вытащили один раз и дальше просто культивируют эти бактерии в чашках Петри, как обычно.

----------


## Aleksandr

> Да, при чем тут уже младенцы... Вытащили один раз и дальше просто культивируют эти бактерии в чашках Петри, как обычно.


Ну хоть один благоразумный ответ, по поводу "нарине", спасибо.

----------


## Анджи

> Ну хоть один благоразумный ответ


 Администрация сказала, что меконий - это слизь и для этого надо убить младенца, значит так и должно быть. :cool:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Конечно надо убить младенца, а как еще-то. Первым учредителем наринэ был Камса между прочим. Так и записано  у них в составе учредителей - фамилия Камса - я сам видел.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

купила я как-то этот нарине(порошок)но до дела так и не дошло,где-то завалялся..сейчас думаю,что и к лучшему...
вообще меконий образуется в кишечнике плода на 20 неделе беременности.аборты на таком сроке уже не делают..но утешительного все равно мало..ибо..

''Двадцатая неделя. Длина плода — до 260 миллиметров, вес — около 320 граммов. Подкожная клетчатка становится все толще. Кожа — красная. Жирный секрет, продуцируемый сальными железами, смешивается со слущенным эпидермисом и образует смазку. Эта смазка откладывается на лице, на конечностях и спине плода, придавая коже белесоватый оттенок. Плод временами проглатывает амниотическую жидкость; вода усваивается, а из неусвоенного и непереваренного остатка, который скапливается в кишечнике, образуется меконий, или так называемый первородный кал; этот непереваренный остаток включает в себя чешуйки эпидермиса, пушковые волоски, секрет сальных желез кожи плода, а также желчь. Меконий окрашен желчью и имеет желтовато-зеленый или коричневый, а иногда и зеленовато-черный цвет.''

если из этого делают ..то я бы конечно согласилась давать ребенку,если бы его жизни угрожала опасность,в противном случае беееее..

----------


## VishvaPriya das

хатха-йога прадипика:
2.21. Тот, кто толстый или вялый, сначала должен выполнять Шат-карма (6 очищений). Другим Шат-карма делать не обязательно.

2.22. Дхаути, Басти, Нети, Тратака, Наули и Капалабхати - так называются эти 6 очищений.

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.
Сразу скажу, что я за очищение организма при определенных условиях. К чему жить в гниющем теле? На ржавеющей машине далеко не уедешь. С подробностями этих процедур можно ознакомиться постами выше.
Хотелось бы поговорить о главном. На этом форуме собрались люди, решившие кардинально поменять систему рождение-старость-болезни-смерть на систему вечность-знание-блаженство на другом уровне бытия. Это разумный, здравомыслящий подход к решению столь непростой задачи. Почему не применить такой же подход к решению других (менее значимых, но тем не менее важных) задач жизни? Я говорю о причине зашлаковки организма, и как следствие,  болезнях. Сам я, правда, не машинист (машинных дел мастер :biggrin1: ), но автолюбители подтвердят, что поломки двигателя, как правило, в большинстве случаев из-за некачественного топлива. Наше тело, конечно, не примитивная дребезжащая железяка, но тем не менее янтра (санскр. - машина). Значит и топливо для нее должно быть соответствующим.
Здесь я вплотную подхожу к живому питанию, как адекватной видовой человеческой пище. см.
 http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=873&p=15635#post15635 
Есть масса сайтов на тему сыроедения, на одном из них администрация милостливо разместила ссылки на мой семинар по питанию. (см. ниже)
Не буду злоупотреблять вниманием почтенной публики, думаю, что направление решения этой проблемы я обозначил. Исходя из этого, становится понятным, как не отмывать от грязи мыло и не лечить здоровое тело. Надеюсь, найдутся те, кто оценит преимущества данного метода очищения - не пачкаться.
Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!

----------


## Далемир

ГОЛОД - вот панацея)))

----------

